# Quanti calci in culo!!



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Usa, vende la verginità all'asta*

*Trovata di una 22enne, 10mila offerte*

_Una 22enne americana ha deciso di mettere all'asta sul web la sua verginità per pagarsi il master all'università. Dallo scorso settembre, oltre diecimila uomini hanno fatto la loro offerta, facendo lievitare la "quotazione" a quasi quattro milioni di dollari. L'asta è battuta da un bordello legale di Las Vegas, che sarà anche il luogo dove il vincitore riceverà il suo premio._
_Natalie fa sul serio, un ginecologo la visiterà prima della sua notte di fuoco e si sottoporrà anche a un test del poligrafo, per non lasciare dubbi al vincitore del premio che non si tratta di un bidone. La ragazza, una laurea in sociologia femminile, ha seguito l'esempio della sorella Avia, di un anno più grande, che per pagare la retta universitaria ha fatto, senza troppo clamore, la prostituta per tre settimane. 

Gli ammiratori della 22enne sono, nelle sue parole, "pervertiti dalle fantasie più estreme" e "ricchi uomini d'affari". Da quando la notizia della sua proposta indecente ha cominciato a diffondersi, Natalie è stata ospite di talk show in radio e tv, incassando per lo più lezioni di moralità e invettive. Ma lei ne fa una questione di principio e non ci trova nulla di umiliante: "Viviamo in una società capitalistica - dice - non vedo perché non dovrei cercare di capitalizzare sulla *mia verginità". E poi non è neppure il caso di fare tanto clamore: "Sono una ragazza semplice che ha avuto una idea creativa*", scrive sulla sua visitatissima pagina di My Space._




sai che creatività...il mestiere più vecchio del mondo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




queste zoccolette che pensano di essere originalissime le prenderei a scarpate nelle gengive..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Gennaio 2009)

avrei un commento 'insonne-style' da fare, ma è meglio che mi astenga...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> avrei un commento 'insonne-style' da fare, ma è meglio che mi astenga...


tanto ci penserà lui a farlo


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

però capperi...4 milioni di dollari...me cojoni


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> avrei un commento 'insonne-style' da fare, ma è meglio che mi astenga...


direi che leggendo di 'sta qua avremmo tutti un commento all'insonne da fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	













comunque pare sia un vizio di famiglia..pure la sorella 

	
	
		
		
	


	









io non ci ho mai tenuto così tanto a studiare


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però capperi...4 milioni di dollari...me cojoni


ma io non ci credo che c'è un pirla che sborsa 4 milioni per farsi una vergine che se è così  z occola  di certo finora qualcosina ha fatto


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non ci credo che c'è un pirla che sborsa 4 milioni per farsi una vergine che se è così z occola di certo finora qualcosina ha fatto


non è mica la prima che si becca un botto di soldi da qualche coglione disposto a pagare cifre esorbitante per una vergine.
ti ricordi la canzone? tu tieni in mezzo a cosce una ferrari e non ci vai?


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Usa, vende la verginità all'asta*
> 
> *Trovata di una 22enne, 10mila offerte*
> 
> ...



Questa notizia mi ha fatto ricordare il film Pretty Baby

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=5FFqy9AMmTQ

Con una bellissima bambina di nome Brooke Shields, quello spillungone di  Keith Carradine e da sempre la brava  Susan Sarandon.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non ci credo che c'è un pirla che sborsa 4 milioni *per farsi una vergine che se è così z occola di certo finora qualcosina ha fatto*


 Con una parte del guadagno si rifà l'imene con la chirurgia plastica, e poi ricomincia a trovar coglioni che non sanno come buttare i soldi...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Con una parte del guadagno si rifà l'imene con la chirurgia plastica, e poi ricomincia a trovar coglioni che non sanno come buttare i soldi...


dovrà rifarsi anche la faccia però...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dovrà rifarsi anche la faccia però...


... semplice, cambia nick


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

comunque raga..4 milioni son 4 milioni...
per una ciulatina tutto sommato se pò fà....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... semplice, cambia nick












ciao marì!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> comunque raga..4 milioni son 4 milioni...
> per una ciulatina tutto sommato se pò fà....


il difficile è trovare uno che li abbia e te li dia per una ciulatina


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Gennaio 2009)

io offro la mia non-verginità....faccio lo sconto....anche per tre milioni, possiamo accordarci....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> io offro la mia non-verginità....faccio lo sconto....anche per tre milioni, possiamo accordarci....


se vuoi faccio io da body guard per le ressa!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> comunque raga..4 milioni son 4 milioni...
> per una ciulatina tutto sommato se pò fà....





Asudem ha detto:


> il difficile è trovare uno che li abbia e te li dia per una ciulatina





mirtilla ha detto:


> io offro la mia non-verginità....faccio lo sconto....anche per tre milioni, possiamo accordarci....[/quote]
> 
> 
> sempre detto che nn sono le z***** che mancano
> ...


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

con 4 milioni mi risolvo un sacco di problemi.
sarò pure ******* ma se trovassi uno così coglione da pagarmeli per una ciulata non direi di no.


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> con 4 milioni mi risolvo un sacco di problemi.
> sarò pure ******* ma se trovassi uno così coglione da pagarmeli per una ciulata non direi di no.


si si, anch'io....e gli offro anche un omaggino.....

(io cmq me li risolvo* tutti* i problemi con 4 milioni....)


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao marì!


Ciao Medusella!


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> io offro la mia non-verginità....faccio lo sconto....anche per tre milioni, possiamo accordarci....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Gennaio 2009)

beh, x 4 milioni forse pure io ci penserei... c'ho l'imene nuovo nuovo


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, x 4 milioni forse pure io ci penserei... c'ho l'imene nuovo nuovo


ma che ve ne frega di tutti 'sti soldi?


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, x 4 milioni forse pure io ci penserei... c'ho l'imene nuovo nuovo


 
imene nuovo paghi da bere


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che ve ne frega di tutti 'sti soldi?


si fa x scherzare... cmq, seriamente, ci sono cose più importanti nella vita, a chi si vende così, auguro che tutto il guadagnato vada in medicine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Usa, vende la verginità all'asta*
> 
> *Trovata di una 22enne, 10mila offerte*
> 
> ...



ma quale idea creativa? è già successo in passato.
un'idea creativa può essere mettere all'asta un'orecchio come pertugio innovativo.


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si fa x scherzare... cmq, seriamente, ci sono cose più importanti nella vita, *a chi si vende così*, auguro che tutto il guadagnato vada in medicine


E a chi compra no?


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

io offro uno dei miei 2 testicoli
al peggior offerente


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

​


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che ve ne frega di tutti 'sti soldi?


dillo alla banca con cui ho il mutuo....


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si fa x scherzare... cmq, seriamente, ci sono cose più importanti nella vita, a chi si vende così, auguro che tutto il guadagnato vada in medicine


oh, grazie nehhhh


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> dillo alla banca con cui ho il mutuo....


 
o alla casa che non ho....
però è vero che i soldi non servono x tante, troppe cose


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si fa x scherzare... cmq, seriamente, ci sono cose più importanti nella vita, a chi si vende così, auguro che tutto il guadagnato vada in medicine


 concordo con la prima parte ma non capisco mai certe "maledizioni" .
mi da fastidio riferirmi alla salute di chiunque


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> oh, grazie nehhhh





Minerva ha detto:


> concordo con la prima parte ma non capisco mai certe "maledizioni" .
> mi da fastidio riferirmi alla salute di chiunque


non ce l'avevo con nessuno, ho usato un termine improprio (auguro) e nn sono il tipo che augura il male a nessuno, quello che volevo dire era proprio riferito al fatto che magari ti becchi 4 milioni, poi magari te li devi spendere in medicine, sai che guadagno allora...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> non ce l'avevo con nessuno, ho usato un termine improprio (auguro) e nn sono il tipo che augura il male a nessuno, quello che volevo dire era proprio riferito al fatto che magari ti becchi 4 milioni, poi magari te li devi spendere in medicine, sai che guadagno allora...


cornetto, ot, sei caruccio fisicamente?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cornetto, ot, sei caruccio fisicamente?


si, abbastanza caro, ma ti faccio lo sconto


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, abbastanza caro, ma ti faccio lo sconto
















meno male, se no mi toccava darla via per 4 milioni per pagarti


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Gennaio 2009)

Io per..... dai, tre milioni avrei dato via l'unica verginità che avevo, ma dopo gli ultimi eventi posso dire che me l'ha fregata la mia signora


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io per..... dai, tre milioni avrei dato via l'unica verginità che avevo, ma dopo gli ultimi eventi posso dire che me l'ha fregata la mia signora


 
siete peggio di e-bay...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> siete peggio di e-bay...



C'è gente che pagherebbe per vendersi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Victor Hugo)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

In "Proposta indecente" si evidenzia che tutte le donne sono prostitute... è solo una questione di prezzo. 
I commenti fin qui letti e riportati sembrerebbero confermarlo ancora di più.
Comunque sono sicuro che QUALUNQUE donna la darebbe per una somma che sia pari al suo stipendio mensile moltiplicato per 12.




mirtilla ha detto:


> io offro la mia non-verginità....faccio lo sconto....anche per tre milioni, possiamo accordarci....





Brugola ha detto:


> con 4 milioni mi risolvo un sacco di problemi.
> sarò pure ******* ma se trovassi uno così coglione da pagarmeli per una ciulata non direi di no.





mirtilla ha detto:


> si si, anch'io....e gli offro anche un omaggino.....
> 
> (io cmq me li risolvo* tutti* i problemi con 4 milioni....)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

Comunque la ragazza ha avuto un'idea geniale. I 4 milioni già li ha fatti tramite interviste, notorietà, eventuale libro, diritti su film basato su libro ... ecc...


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Insonne*

tutte tutte? Pensaci pf...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Insonne*

Sei irrecuperabile ... non ti salvi manco con la differenziata.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei irrecuperabile ... non ti salvi manco con la differenziata.


Più che altro è scontato, sempre le stesse cose, niente di originale... uff...


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Più che altro è scontato, sempre le stesse cose, niente di originale... uff...


 
infatti...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Più che altro è scontato, sempre le stesse cose, niente di originale... uff...





soleluna80 ha detto:


> infatti...



Appunto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> In "Proposta indecente" si evidenzia che tutte le donne sono prostitute... è solo una questione di prezzo.
> I commenti fin qui letti e riportati sembrerebbero confermarlo ancora di più.
> Comunque sono sicuro che QUALUNQUE donna la darebbe per una somma che sia pari al suo stipendio mensile moltiplicato per 12.



a leggere te si potrebbe pensare che tutti gli uomini sono pirla. ma io non cado nel tranello e so che sei una minoranza.


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a leggere te *si potrebbe pensare* che tutti gli uomini sono pirla. ma io non cado nel tranello e so che sei una minoranza.


togli il condizionale...


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a leggere te si potrebbe pensare che tutti gli uomini sono pirla. ma io non cado nel tranello e so che sei una minoranza.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

che palle! ma uno non può fare un commento politically uncorrect comunque suffragato da palmari evidenze addirittura riconosciute senza beccarsi dell'irrecuperabile?

vabè, allora faccio l'ipocrita e dico: che schifo una società dove una deve vendere il proprio corpo per studiare. ok così?!?!?!
Secondo me invece fa più schifo che l'università in america sia per pochi, ma questo è OT.

Comunque, i maschietti del sito che ogni volta che faccio il misogino mi remano contro lo fanno non perchè non condividono quello che penso (tutti gli uomini intimamente la pensano come me) ma perchè SONO SU QUESTO SITO PER RIMORCHIARE (cosa di cui a me non frega nulla!).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> togli il condizionale...
















   cretina


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Insonne*

ripeto, tutte tutte?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che palle! ma uno non può fare un commento politically uncorrect comunque suffragato da palmari evidenze addirittura riconosciute senza beccarsi dell'irrecuperabile?
> 
> vabè, allora faccio l'ipocrita e dico: che schifo una società dove una deve vendere il proprio corpo per studiare. ok così?!?!?!
> Secondo me invece fa più schifo che l'università in america sia per pochi, ma questo è OT.
> ...



ma che stai dicendo insonne? hai appena detto che tutte le donne sono prostitute e che chi scrive qua lo dimostra. ti aspettavi attestato di benemerenza?


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che palle! ma uno non può fare un commento politically uncorrect comunque suffragato da palmari evidenze addirittura riconosciute senza beccarsi dell'irrecuperabile?
> 
> vabè, allora faccio l'ipocrita e dico: che schifo una società dove una deve vendere il proprio corpo per studiare. ok così?!?!?!
> Secondo me invece *fa* più *schifo che l'università in america sia per pochi*, ma questo è OT.
> ...


 
allora ogni tanto ci 6!!! quoto.
non è questione di politically correct o uncorrect, è questione che se tu hai avuto esperienze negative umanamente mi può dispiacere x te ma non trovo giusto dire che tutte le donne sono come quelle che hai incontrato. se dicessi che tutti gli uomini sono stupratori ti sembrerebbe un'affermazione azzeccata? secondo me no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ripeto, tutte tutte?


ma l'ha già detto. che deve dire di diverso?


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma l'ha già detto. che deve dire di diverso?


Pure la mamma?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps con tutto il rispetto Insonne eh...


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure la mamma?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma dai si sa che le donne sono tutte zoccole tranne la mamma....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure la mamma?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è indispensabile tirar dentro i parenti?


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è indispensabile tirar dentro i parenti?


No, era per confutare la tesi. Tutte tutte no, quindi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No, era per confutare la tesi. Tutte tutte no, quindi.



forse non conoscendo la situazione personale dei vari forumisti, si farebbe più bella figura stando zitti ed evitando battute del genere. anche se il forumista in questione è insonne, che di rispetto non ne mastica troppo.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a leggere te si potrebbe pensare che tutti gli uomini sono pirla. ma io non cado nel tranello e so che sei una minoranza.


Direi unico o quasi...per fortuna :c_laugh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ovviamente lo dico per portarti a letto eh...diciamocelo così non siam ipocriti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> (*ovviamente lo dico per portarti a letto eh...diciamocelo così non siam ipocriti!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è niente per me?


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse non conoscendo la situazione personale dei vari forumisti, si farebbe più bella figura stando zitti ed evitando battute del genere. anche se il forumista in questione è insonne, che di rispetto non ne mastica troppo.


Bisogna fare bella figura? Ma va, mica lo sapevo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bisogna fare bella figura? Ma va, mica lo sapevo...


con se stessi. ti pare così assurdo? io a una domanda come la tua avrei reagito molto male. qualunque cosa io ti possa dire non devi azzardarti di tirare in ballo mia madre o qualunque altro mio parente, perché comunque qualunque cosa dica la dico a te e non sei nessuno per cercare gli altri (discorso che vale per te come per chiunque altro qua dentro, sia chiaro).


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con se stessi. ti pare così assurdo? io a una domanda come la tua avrei reagito molto male. qualunque cosa io ti possa dire non devi azzardarti di tirare in ballo mia madre o qualunque altro mio parente.


Mi ricordi qualcuno... ok ok scusa Insonne...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi ricordi qualcuno... ok ok scusa Insonne...



non so chi ti ricordo e neanche mi riguarda, ma rimango ferma nella mia posizione.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelo del male, lasciala perdere. Io sarò pure politically sgradevole, ma non mi farei mai battute, se non di rimando, sulla madre di Emmekappa2 (che tuttavia l'ha evidentemente depositata nelle mani dell'ostetrico facendola passare per il pertugio sbagliato .... oooops... l'ho detto?....non sapevo bisognasse fare per forza bella figura). 



angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse non conoscendo la situazione personale dei vari forumisti, si farebbe più bella figura stando zitti ed evitando battute del genere. anche se il forumista in questione è insonne, che di rispetto non ne mastica troppo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direi unico o quasi...per fortuna :c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ovviamente secondo insonne io ci starei.

in pratica potrei tagliarti una manina


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bisogna fare bella figura? Ma va, mica lo sapevo...


e ce ne siamo accorti.
Infatti non ti scomponi mai quando fai  le tue solite figure di merda  .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ce ne siamo accorti.
> Infatti non ti scomponi mai quando fai  le tue solite figure di merda  .

























   ti adoro quando usi questi giri di parole


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti adoro quando usi questi giri di parole



ma sai, io sicuramente sono scurrile e volgare ma dico quel che penso senza tante cornicette false e ipocrite che leggo spesso-.
Poi lo so che esagero ma non la reggo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

tanto comunque è sempre così. ci sono dei personaggi che possono offendere me e i miei parenti nei modi più ignobili. Poi io reagisco, scattano le alleanze amicali e poi e alla fine bannano me. Giustizia trionfa. Viva il coccolino censore fascista cato uticense.




angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse non conoscendo la situazione personale dei vari forumisti, si farebbe più bella figura stando zitti ed evitando battute del genere. anche se il forumista in questione è insonne, che di rispetto non ne mastica troppo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sai, io sicuramente sono scurrile e volgare ma dico quel che penso senza tante cornicette false e ipocrite che leggo spesso-.
> *Poi lo so che esagero* ma non la reggo



lo sai che non era un tentativo di censura la mia, ti amo perché esagerata che poi non ti ho manco trovato esagerata ora. quello era e quello hai detto.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Io non volevo*

offendere nessuno. Comunque, il mondo è grande, c'è spazio per tutti...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> tanto comunque è sempre così. ci sono dei personaggi che possono offendere me e i miei parenti nei modi più ignobili. Poi io reagisco, scattano le alleanze amicali e poi e alla fine bannano me. Giustizia trionfa. Viva il coccolino censore fascista cato uticense.


perchè a te, se una mk qualunque dice qualcosa su tua madre ti tange minimamente?


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> tanto comunque è sempre così. ci sono dei personaggi che possono offendere me e i miei parenti nei modi più ignobili. Poi io reagisco, scattano le alleanze amicali e poi e alla fine bannano me. Giustizia trionfa. Viva il coccolino censore fascista cato uticense.


non mihai risposto, sono stata offensiva pure io?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

e comunque, ritornando all'oggetto del topic, non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi davanti alla 22 enne che vende la verginità per pagarsi gli studi (nobile finalità) e non fdavanti alla vostra collega che fa carriera che la da al capo o alla ragazzotta che si tromba il politico (salvo sottile) per diventare velina (e il bello è che, nonostante lo scandalo di vallettopoli, la Gregoraci è effettivcamente arrivata a fare la presentatrice a buona domenica ed a sposare briatore).

La vulva di una qualsiasi donna è da sempre merce di scambio.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e comunque, ritornando all'oggetto del topic, non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi davanti alla 22 enne che vende la verginità per pagarsi gli studi (nobile finalità) e non fdavanti alla vostra collega che fa carriera che la da al capo o alla ragazzotta che si tromba il politico (salvo sottile) per diventare velina (e il bello è che, nonostante lo scandalo di vallettopoli, la Gregoraci è effettivcamente arrivata a fare la presentatrice a buona domenica ed a sposare briatore).
> 
> La vulva di una qualsiasi donna è da sempre merce di scambio.


nessuno si è scandalizzato. 
Abbiamo solo avuto delle fastidiose fitte con spiacevoli conseguenze


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> tanto comunque è sempre così. ci sono dei personaggi che possono offendere me e i miei parenti nei modi più ignobili. Poi io reagisco, scattano le alleanze amicali e poi e alla fine bannano me. Giustizia trionfa. Viva il coccolino censore fascista cato uticense.



guarda la cosa dalle giuste prospettive.
quando sei stato bannato te lo sei meritato, l'hai fatta fuori dalla tazza, hai suscitato una rivolta e le tue affermazioni sono stata segnalate.
nessuno ti vieta di segnalare quelle che ritieni offensive per te, anzi...
Le alleanze amicali come vedi non scattano sempre. certo se a uno schiaffo reagisci con un colpo di pistola in mezzo agli occhi, vien da sè che passi da quella della ragione, alla parte del torto marcio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè a te, se una mk qualunque dice qualcosa su tua madre ti tange minimamente?



bhè io mi in***** notevolmente. mia mamma non si tocca  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi ripeto, non capisco con quale diritto ci si possa permettere di tirare in ballo persone che manco sanno che esisti.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (15 Gennaio 2009)

certo che mi tange. ucciderei a mani nude se qualcuno facesse un commento di questo tipo davanti a me nel mondo reale, così come se qualcuno mi prendesse per il culo per le mie storie sbagliate.

due anni fa stavo tenendo delle conferenze all'estero. Alcune teste di c.a.z.z.o. osarono deridermi per qualcosa che è meglio non ricordare. Cominciai a mandare a.ffan.c.u.lo. la gente dal podio (era una cena di gala dove venivo spesato dagli astanti di tutto punto). poi me ne andai, facendo saltare tutto il programma. per continuare a fare le conferenze nelle altre città è dovuto venire il grancapoccia dell'organizzazione a pregarmi di rimanere. 




Asudem ha detto:


> perchè a te, se una mk qualunque dice qualcosa su tua madre ti tange minimamente?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e comunque, ritornando all'oggetto del topic, non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi davanti alla 22 enne che vende la verginità per pagarsi gli studi (nobile finalità) e non fdavanti alla vostra collega che fa carriera che la da al capo o alla ragazzotta che si tromba il politico (salvo sottile) per diventare velina (e il bello è che, nonostante lo scandalo di vallettopoli, la Gregoraci è effettivcamente arrivata a fare la presentatrice a buona domenica ed a sposare briatore).
> 
> La vulva di una qualsiasi donna è da sempre merce di scambio.


onestamente io mi scandalizzo di più del fatto che esista qualcuno che ha sganciato i 4 milioni


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Insonne*

Intanto...parla per te.....!A me non piacciono i tuoi modi,il tuo provincialismo,il tuo astio stupido e gratuito nei confronti delle donne e ti spiego anche perchè:Generalizzare di per se è ovvio e banale....e sarà anche vero che ci son donne che usano la vulva come merce di scambio....altrettanto vero che ci son squallidi uomini che se ne approfittano.....!!!Se alcune donne son prostitute...alcuni uomino fanno pena perchè pagano per averle....e allora perchè non asserisci anche questo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> certo che mi tange. ucciderei a mani nude se qualcuno facesse un commento di questo tipo davanti a me nel mondo reale, così come se qualcuno mi prendesse per il culo per le mie storie sbagliate.
> 
> due anni fa stavo tenendo delle conferenze all'estero. Alcune teste di c.a.z.z.o. osarono deridermi per qualcosa che è meglio non ricordare. Cominciai a mandare a.ffan.c.u.lo. la gente dal podio (era una cena di gala dove venivo spesato dagli astanti di tutto punto). poi me ne andai, facendo saltare tutto il programma. per continuare a fare le conferenze nelle altre città è dovuto venire il grancapoccia dell'organizzazione a pregarmi di rimanere.


insomma hai sempre delle reazioni posate


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto...parla per te.....!A me non piacciono i tuoi modi,il tuo provincialismo,il tuo astio stupido e gratuito nei confronti delle donne e ti spiego anche perchè:Generalizzare di per se è ovvio e banale....e sarà anche vero che ci son donne che usano la vulva come merce di scambio....altrettanto vero che ci son squallidi uomini che se ne approfittano.....!!!Se alcune donne son prostitute...alcuni uomino fanno pena perchè pagano per averle....e allora perchè non asserisci anche questo?


quoto in toto


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto...parla per te.....!A me non piacciono i tuoi modi,il tuo provincialismo,il tuo astio stupido e gratuito nei confronti delle donne e ti spiego anche perchè:Generalizzare di per se è ovvio e banale....e sarà anche *vero che ci son donne che usano la vulva come merce di scambio....altrettanto vero che ci son squallidi uomini che se ne approfittano.*....!!!Se alcune donne son prostitute...alcuni uomino fanno pena perchè pagano per averle....e allora perchè non asserisci anche questo?


scusa ma perchè usi il verbo "approfittarsene"?
Mi pare sia una reciproca scelta.
Concordo sul senso ma non vedo perchè la donna risulti "vittima" ( visto che parli di approfittare) e l'uomo squallido.
Fanno cagare entrambi.
pardon for my french


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma perchè usi il verbo "approfittarsene"?
> Mi pare sia una reciproca scelta.
> Concordo sul senso ma non vedo perchè la donna risulti "vittima" ( visto che parli di approfittare) e l'uomo squallido.
> Fanno cagare entrambi.
> pardon for my french


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


le rivuoi indietro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2009)

C'è chi si vende per qualche falsa parola dolce.
Se questi fatti e altri ricordano che si ha un valore, anche solo come merce, forse qualcuna intuisce di avere un valore come persona.
Non vedo differenza tra chi compra e chi vende se il commercio è indegno.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Medusa*

Io credo che il termine approfittarsi...sia proprio...tante si vendono per povertà.....per cui....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le rivuoi indietro?


no, con te divido tutto senza esitazioni o egoismi


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che il termine approfittarsi...sia proprio...tante si vendono per povertà.....per cui....!!!


non mi sembra sia il caso della 22enne del tred.
E onestamente, che ce ne siano che si vendono per fame è indubbio ma che ce ne sia una gran quantità che lo fa per comprarsi la borsetta o il completino pure


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che il termine approfittarsi...sia proprio...tante si vendono per povertà.....per cui....!!!



gli esempi fatti da insonne non si riferivano alle poverette che si vendono in strada. se la sbatto in faccia al capo perché voglio passare dal secondo al primo livello, non lo sto facendo per povertà.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

*C'è chi*

vende e chi compra. Nessuna differenza. Poi c'è anche chi lo fa in malafede, ma altro discorso.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*......*

Cmq quante cazzate mi tocca leggere...mio dio che cazzari da competizione....."Ero sul palco durante una conferenza"......come no...fra 4 ubriaconi in uno squallido bar di paese sulla nettunense....ad ipotizzare una vita che avrebbe dovuto essere e non è mai stata....ma per favore....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2009)

Nel caso specifico suppongo uno studio sociologico sulle reazioni alla proposta.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Medusa e angelo*

Ho capito....ma l'uomo che offre 4 milioni è normale?Per me è più squallido che acquista..rispetto a chi si offre per qualsiasi motivo....!!!


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico suppongo uno studio sociologico sulle reazioni alla proposta.


avevo letto prostata


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito....ma l'uomo che offre 4 milioni è normale?Per me è più squallido che acquista..rispetto a chi si offre per qualsiasi motivo....!!!


per me sono squallidi entrambi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito....ma l'uomo che offre 4 milioni è normale?Per me è più squallido che acquista..rispetto a chi si offre per qualsiasi motivo....!!!



dal mio punto di vista è un pirla.
ma nessuno ha costretto lei a vendere la sua verginità, nessuno ha costretto lui ha offrire i 4 milioni.


(ma... mi chiedevo... e il certificato di garanzia?)


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*......*

Trovo più gratificante mi venga concessa per una questione di empatia...che per vil denaro....!!!


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo più gratificante mi venga concessa per una questione di empatia...che per vil denaro....!!!


grazie al chezz....


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Brugola*

Brava...grazie al mio chezzzzz!!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> grazie al chezz....


e se lei è bella è ancora più gratificante


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2009)

*medusa*

No.....basta che sia arrapante e sensuale....!!


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.....basta che sia arrapante e sensuale....!!


----------



## brugola (15 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se lei è bella è ancora più gratificante


ogni tanto sembrano finti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è meglio avere tante ***** a gratis che esser costretti ad andare a prostitute...e grazie al chezz...


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

il piacere della sottomissione con la prostituta costa


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> il piacere della sottomissione con la prostituta costa


Sottomissione?


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Gennaio 2009)

ero ironico .....


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ero ironico .....


Ok ok ... infatti non capivo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (15 Gennaio 2009)

calci in culo nn fa fagli
ma fa male se li pigli


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2009)

Possibile che sia vergine... le americane per rimanere vergini danno/fanno altro


----------



## Old Aleluja (15 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che palle! ma uno non può fare un commento politically uncorrect comunque suffragato da palmari evidenze addirittura riconosciute senza beccarsi dell'irrecuperabile?
> 
> vabè, allora faccio l'ipocrita e dico: che schifo una società dove una deve vendere il proprio corpo per studiare. ok così?!?!?!
> Secondo me invece fa più schifo che l'università in america sia per pochi, ma questo è OT.
> ...


 io lo faccio spesso e non ti permetto di dire che sono qui per rimorchiare...che per la verità mi è anche capitato...ma esattamente come mi sarebbe potuto succedere sulla metropolitana o in un bar...
eh si sei irrecuperabile...e il plitically uncorrect che farebbe nopn dire di te che sei iorrecuperabile sarebbe quello ironico e non l'accozzaglia di idee da manuale del misogino in carriera...ma va va...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Possibile che sia vergine... le americane per rimanere vergini danno/fanno altro


http://www.cineblog.it/post/11165/teeth-arriva-in-italia-sara-intitolato-denti

(tra l'altro l'ho visto, secondo me è una cagata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old sperella (15 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Possibile che sia vergine... le americane per rimanere vergini danno/fanno altro


pure le giovani italiane


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> pure le giovani italiane


Possibilissimo... ma non sono piu' _giovane_, ne vivo piu' in Italia... ai miei tempi le mie coetanee se lo facevano, lo facevano ma di certo non offrivano _la porta nel retro_... ma in USA e' una pratica molto diffusa per sviare


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> http://www.cineblog.it/post/11165/teeth-arriva-in-italia-sara-intitolato-denti
> 
> (tra l'altro l'ho visto, secondo me è una cagata...
> 
> ...


La leggenda della **** dentata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Excuse me french


----------



## Old sperella (15 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Possibilissimo... ma non sono piu' _giovane_, ne vivo piu' in Italia... ai miei tempi le mie coetanee se lo facevano, lo facevano ma di certo non offrivano _la porta nel retro_... ma in USA e' una pratica molto diffusa per sviare


neanche ai miei tempi ( che poi son gli stessi tuoi ! ) , ma ho letto a riguardo proprio da poco -se ritrovo l'articolo lo posto -. A quanto pare sarebbero in molte che , tenendo ancora al "valore della verginità " (!!), userebbero il lato b , così da sentirsi ancora illibate .


----------



## Old sperella (15 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> http://www.cineblog.it/post/11165/teeth-arriva-in-italia-sara-intitolato-denti
> 
> (tra l'altro l'ho visto, secondo me è una cagata...
> 
> ...


è stato un successone in Giappone


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> neanche ai miei tempi ( che poi son gli stessi tuoi ! ) , ma ho letto a riguardo proprio da poco -se ritrovo l'articolo lo posto -. A quanto pare sarebbero in molte che , tenendo ancora al "valore della verginità " (!!), userebbero il lato b , così da sentirsi ancora illibate .



Mi pare il caso di dire "che culo!"


----------



## Old sperella (15 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi pare il caso di dire "che culo!"


eccerto ! peccato non averci pensato all'epoca !!!


----------



## LDS (16 Gennaio 2009)

mi metto anche io per molto meno di 4 milioni do via l'unica cosa vergine che posseggo! forza ragazzi.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> eccerto ! peccato non averci pensato all'epoca !!!


Ma eravamo troppo ingenue... proprio principianti


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Gennaio 2009)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi metto anche io per molto meno di 4 milioni *do via l'unica cosa vergine che posseggo!* forza ragazzi.


hai le narici abbastanza grandi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Possibile che sia vergine... le americane per rimanere vergini danno/fanno altro


Mica solo le americane!
In Meridione era d'uso, per salvare la verginità, fare uso ed abuso della porta di servizio.......


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Gennaio 2009)

mi viene in mente una barzelletta...
la moglie  dice alla marito: tesoro, tanto per variare, non potremmo cambiare posizione mentre facciamo l'amore?
e il marito: perchè tesoro? nonti piace più?
e lei:
sì che mi piace, ma dopo tanti anni ...vorrei un figlio!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> hai le narici abbastanza grandi?
















  che pirlètta


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mica solo le americane!
> In Meridione era d'uso, per salvare la verginità, fare uso ed abuso della porta di servizio.......


 Anche in diversi paesi africani... mi sa in tutto il mondo alla fine. Quando si creano valori fittizi, li si rispetta nella forma e li si disattende nella sostanza.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Usa, vende la verginità all'asta*
> 
> *Trovata di una 22enne, 10mila offerte*
> 
> ...


 
ha coraggio pero'...a me mancherebbe oggi..figurati allora...


----------



## Old alisea (16 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> http://www.cineblog.it/post/11165/teeth-arriva-in-italia-sara-intitolato-denti
> 
> (tra l'altro l'ho visto, secondo me è una cagata...
> 
> ...


 
Se la **** avesse i denti, quanti ***** all'ospedale, quante ***** in tribunale!

Vecchia come mio nonno!


----------



## Old thai (16 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Usa, vende la verginità all'asta*
> 
> *Trovata di una 22enne, 10mila offerte*
> 
> ...



Questa discussione mi ha fatto tornare indietro di 7 anni.
Vi racconto, se volete.
Appena dopo la separazione, sono rimasta sola con mio figlio e il posto di lavoro non andava molto bene...avevo a malapena i soldi per il latte la mattina.
Ero disperata e l'orgoglio mi faceva tenere tutto dentro, anzichè rivolgermi ai miei genitori.
Risposi ad un annuncio, dove cercavano telefoniste per telefonate d'amicizia, dicendo che con poche ore di lavoro si riusciva a guadagnare 500 euro al mese.
Fissai un colloquio.
Mi ricevette una ragazza. Sulla sua scrivania c'erano 4 telefoni...iniziò il colloquio e subito venni al sodo.
"Sono separata ho un lavoro, ma devo per forza arrotondare, se posso venire a fare le telefonate negli orari serali e il sabato e la domenica per me sarebbe perfetto"
La ragazza mi disse: " E no, purtroppo per le telefonate d'amicizia devi lavorare con dei turni prestabiliti e il giorno di riposo te lo diamo noi"
Nel frattempo suona un telefono e lei risponde: "Ciao, chiamami dopo"
Poi ne suona un altro e con voce molto sexy: "Ciao amore, ti passo Lulù..." e trasferisce la chiamata.

La ragazza mi propone una soluzione:
"Senti noi oltre alle telefonate d'amicizia abbiamo una linea per telefonate erotiche, vedi questi telefoni, quando suona questo di destra è amicizia, quello di sinistra è erotico (gli altri 2 erano i centralini dell'ufficio). In questo caso potresti guadagnare molto di piu', solo che devi almeno garantirci 4 ore tutti i giorni.
Ad un certo punto entra il titolare, un ragazzo. Esce dall'ufficio, rientra parla alla ragazza ed esce.
La ragazza mi dice: "Hai visto il ragazzo di prima? Avrebbe lui una soluzione per te. Esci da questo ufficio, vai sul pianerottolo ed entra nell'ufficio di fianco"
Esco, vado sul pianerottolo e il ragazzo mi fa entrare in un ufficio stupendo, arredato benissimo, luci soffuse, musica...e il coglione chiude a chiave" (Ma non avevo paura).

Lui velocissimo mi dice: "allora tu devi guadagnare molto e lavorare poco. Giusto?"
Nell'appartamento di fianco ho delle web cam, facciamo filmini erotici. 500 euro per 3 ore di lavoro. Scegli tu il compagno da un catalogo e scegli tu giorni e orari. Avrai una maschera e resterà tutto in anonimato"
Se adesso ti vuoi spogliare, possiamo capire se sei portata.

Io: "Ehmmmm, uhmmmm, ufffffffffff, scusi aspetti un attimo, no grazie...non sono portata!!!!" 
Lui: "ok allora vuol dire che non hai davvero bisogno di soldi"

Ma vaff......apro la porta e me ne vado.

Però, però, però ragazzi, ho avuto un attimo di titubanza! Mi avrebbe risolto un sacco di problemi.
Ma non ce l'ho fatta...

Certo che adesso ci rido sopra un sacco.....

Baci
Thai


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Gennaio 2009)

thai ha detto:


> Questa discussione mi ha fatto tornare indietro di 7 anni.
> Vi racconto, se volete.
> Appena dopo la separazione, sono rimasta sola con mio figlio e il posto di lavoro non andava molto bene...avevo a malapena i soldi per il latte la mattina.
> Ero disperata e l'orgoglio mi faceva tenere tutto dentro, anzichè rivolgermi ai miei genitori.
> ...


io ti capisco e forse, sotto certi aspetti, condivido pure la tua titubanza (che potrebbe essere anche mia...); il problema di fondo è che te l'avresti fatto 'in segreto', senza farti pubblicità, perché effettivamente ne avevi bisogno anche per tuo figlio ed eri 'disperata' (vedi film 'irina palm' citato da brugola giorni fa), questa tizia lo fa solo x farsi pubblicità.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Gennaio 2009)

io il lavoro di irina palma lo farei senza tanti problemi


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io il lavoro di irina palma lo farei senza tanti problemi


plin plon.


----------



## Old Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2009)

Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso. Anzi..ci sono le attrici porno che la danno via per 10 anni di fila e non arriveranno mai a guadagnare 4 milioni di euro. Lei la dà via una notte sola e si è sistemata tutta la vita.
Per me è estremamente furba e per nulla superficiale. Anzi..Sfrutta la superficialità della società per arricchirsi "lavorando" mezzoretta in tutta la vita

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso. Anzi..ci sono le attrici porno che la danno via per 10 anni di fila e non arriveranno mai a guadagnare 4 milioni di euro. Lei la dà via una notte sola e si è sistemata tutta la vita.
> Per me è estremamente furba e per nulla superficiale. Anzi..Sfrutta la superficialità della società per arricchirsi "lavorando" mezzoretta in tutta la vita
> 
> Buscopann


Ma quando mai... e' una stronzetta superficiale!




La mia e' tutta gelosia per non averci pensato per prima, *****!


----------



## Old Confù (17 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Usa, vende la verginità all'asta*
> 
> *Trovata di una 22enne, 10mila offerte*
> 
> ...


Non so se qualcuno l'ha già scritto(al solito nn mi sono preoccupata di leggermi le altre pag.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  

Ma vi ricorderei che l'hanno fatto già anche in Italia!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (17 Gennaio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno l'ha già scritto(al solito nn mi sono preoccupata di leggermi le altre pag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lo ha fatto una ragazza del GF e quei ragazzacci delle iene hanno messo in scena una situazione per poter mettere in atto il proposito della vergine...che visto poi il compiortamento dell'illibata forse non era poi così tanto....
comunque Carla Corso, prostituta, diceva una cosa...faccio questo lavoro perchè mi da la possibilità di essere libera e fare cose che mi piacciono attraverso una cosa e cioè guadagnare molto. cose che non riuscirei a fare se avessi un lavoro "normale". Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> lo ha fatto una ragazza del GF e quei ragazzacci delle iene hanno messo in scena una situazione per poter mettere in atto il proposito della vergine...che visto poi il compiortamento dell'illibata forse non era poi così tanto....
> comunque Carla Corso, prostituta, diceva una cosa...faccio questo lavoro perchè mi da la possibilità di essere libera e fare cose che mi piacciono attraverso una cosa e cioè guadagnare molto. cose che non riuscirei a fare se avessi un lavoro "normale". Sono d'accordo.


invece è sbagliatissimo. non tanto il fine quanto l'idea che sia facile guadagnare soldi senza metterci studio, impegno e passione. non si possono fare passare questi messaggi come ottimali allo scopo di fare cassa. è abominevole.


----------



## Old Aleluja (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece è sbagliatissimo. non tanto il fine quanto l'idea che sia facile guadagnare soldi senza metterci studio, impegno e passione. non si possono fare passare questi messaggi come ottimali allo scopo di fare cassa. è abominevole.


abominevole sinceramente mi sembra un tantinello esagerato...abominevoli sono i coniugi di erba...
e continuo a essere d'accordo se una persona non fa del male a nessuno (se non a se stessa, nel caso). certo che poi non mi sentirei di consigliarlo, ma non giudico se qualcuno lo fa...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> abominevole sinceramente mi sembra un tantinello esagerato...abominevoli sono i coniugi di erba...
> e continuo a essere d'accordo se una persona non fa del male a nessuno (se non a se stessa, nel caso). certo che poi non mi sentirei di consigliarlo, ma non giudico se qualcuno lo fa...


e invece non è esagerato proprio per niente... visto il clamore che ha suscitato questa notizia e il pericolo -più che concreto di emulazione- che porta con se. se per te non è abominevole l'idea che per fare soldi basta avere un imene intatto io non so cosa dirti.


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e invece non è esagerato proprio per niente... visto il clamore che ha suscitato questa notizia e il pericolo -più che concreto di emulazione- che porta con se. se per te non è abominevole l'idea che per fare soldi basta avere un imene intatto io non so cosa dirti.


io ho scritto un'altra cosa...ma lasciamo stare...


----------



## Old Confù (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> lo ha fatto una ragazza del GF e quei ragazzacci delle iene hanno messo in scena una situazione per poter mettere in atto il proposito della vergine...che visto poi il compiortamento dell'illibata forse non era poi così tanto....
> comunque Carla Corso, prostituta, diceva una cosa...faccio questo lavoro perchè mi da la possibilità di essere libera e fare cose che mi piacciono attraverso una cosa e cioè guadagnare molto. cose che non riuscirei a fare se avessi un lavoro "normale". Sono d'accordo.


Bravo Ale!!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Bravo Ale!!!!!


 Grazie Confù!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Non e' una cosa che approvo...pero' la verginita' la perdi in 5 secondi, 4 milioni durano molto di piu'


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' una cosa che approvo...pero' la verginita' la perdi in* 5 secondi*, 4 milioni durano molto di piu'


la solita ottimista....


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> la solita ottimista....


La perdita effettiva e' alla penetrazione... quanto duri non si sa


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La perdita effettiva e' alla penetrazione... quanto duri non si sa


 no dico, vogliamo scendere nei particolari?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e invece non è esagerato proprio per niente... visto il clamore che ha suscitato questa notizia e il pericolo -più che concreto di emulazione- che porta con se. *se per te non è abominevole l'idea che per* *fare soldi basta avere un imene intatto io non so cosa dirti*.


quoto

è abominevole sopratutto per la svalutazione se non è intatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	













scherzo Anna, hai ragione in toto


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> no dico, vogliamo scendere nei particolari?


No per carita'... pero' non voglio dir nulla... lei si vuol pagare un master, ma ha aspettato di arrivare a 4 milioni prima di fermarsi... c'ha messo master, villetta, macchinona e pure una Kelly per andare a lezione mi sa


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> è abominevole sopratutto per la svalutazione se non è intatto
> 
> ...


 quindi a tutti quelli che non hanno al centro della loro vita il lavoro e una carriera e che lo fanno solo per portare a casa uno stipendio perchè comunque devono vivere e tirare avanti che gli dici? che è abominevole che non lo facciano con passione e impegno ecc.. ma solo perchè hanno 2 mani?


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No per carita'... pero' non voglio dir nulla... lei si vuol pagare un master, ma ha aspettato di arrivare a 4 milioni prima di fermarsi... c'ha messo master, villetta, macchinona e pure una Kelly per andare a lezione mi sa


no intendevo che forse per la penetrazione di una vergine ci si mette più di 5 secondi.....
io ti regalerei un cesso a forma di kelly....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> quindi a tutti quelli che non hanno al centro della loro vita il lavoro e una carriera e che lo fanno solo per portare a casa uno stipendio perchè comunque devono vivere e tirare avanti che gli dici? che è abominevole che non lo facciano con passione e impegno ecc.. ma solo perchè hanno 2 mani?


ma che cazz0 dici??
ciccio, esiste una cosetta che si può fare per tirare avanti..la faccio io, la fai tu, la fanno tutti quelli che devono portare a casa la pagnotta ..si chiama LAVORO...


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cazz0 dici??
> ciccio, esiste una cosetta che si può fare per tirare avanti..la faccio io, la fai tu, la fanno tutti quelli che devono portare a casa la pagnotta ..si chiama LAVORO...


prostituirsi è un lavoro...se fatto consapevolmente e per scelta...tu non lo faresti e te come la maggior parte delle donne e questo è un discorso...c'è una prestazione e un guadagno...quindi è un lavoro...non alla stessa stregua di altri lavori, ma sempre lavoro...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> prostituirsi è un lavoro...se fatto consapevolmente e per scelta...tu non lo faresti e te come la maggior parte delle donne e questo è un discorso...c'è una prestazione e un guadagno...quindi è un lavoro...non alla stessa stregua di altri lavori, ma sempre lavoro...


anche spacciare è un lavoro ?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Bha se lo si fa con dedizione...


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche spacciare è un lavoro ?


no, perchè se avessi letto bene ho premesso una cosa...se non fai del male a nessuno (tenendo anche conto che il discorso potrebbe allargarsi sul male che si può fare a sè stessi prostituendosi).


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha se lo si fa con dedizione...


e abnegazione...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> no, perchè se avessi letto bene ho premesso una cosa...se non fai del male a nessuno (tenendo anche conto che il discorso potrebbe allargarsi sul male che si può fare a sè stessi prostituendosi).


dai ale...torna indietro che stai scivolando dallo specchio.
a parte che le prostitute per scelta non son certo la maggioranza poi uno che mi equipara dare via il culo a uno che si fa un paiolo così tutto il giorno in fabbrica o in ufficio penso mi stia prendendo per le chiappe


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai ale...torna indietro che stai scivolando dallo specchio.
> a parte che le prostitute per scelta non son certo la maggioranza poi uno che mi equipara dare via il culo a uno che si fa un paiolo così tutto il giorno in fabbrica o in ufficio penso mi stia prendendo per le chiappe


 non ho detto che equiparo..parlare di abominio però mi sembra troppo....ed è ovvio che il mio discorso sta sul bilico del paradosso...ma se anche ci fosse una sola donna al mondo che lo ha scelto consapevolmente e vive di quello ha TUTTO IL DIRITTO DI ESSERE RISPETTATA  e non apostrofata con un aggettivo come abominevole...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Comunque state un po' uscendo fuori dal seminario... fosse stata mia figlia le avrei datouna bella passata di calci in culo... 
Pero' non so da che famiglia viene fuori questa ragazza, ne da quale miseria se sia lei che la sorella hanno bisogno di prostituirsi per pagarsi l'universita'... c'e' chi si prostituisce per molto meno... lei si e' data un prezzo, pure bello alto... io non ci sarei riuscita, lei si.
Inutile fare discorsi di valori e altre cose, perche' i valori sono molto soggettivi


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> non ho detto che equiparo..parlare di abominio però mi sembra troppo....ed è ovvio che il mio discorso sta sul bilico del paradosso...ma se anche ci fosse una sola donna al mondo che lo ha scelto consapevolmente e vive di quello ha TUTTO IL DIRITTO DI ESSERE RISPETTATA  e non apostrofata con un aggettivo come abominevole...



pensa te...e io ho tutto il diritto di continuare ad affermare che una che offre la propria verginità al miglior offerente a 22 anni non solo è un'abominevole z occola ma è pure una stronza-

tiè


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque state un po' uscendo fuori dal seminario... fosse stata mia figlia le avrei datouna bella passata di calci in culo...
> Pero' non so da che famiglia viene fuori questa ragazza, ne da quale miseria se sia lei che la sorella hanno bisogno di prostituirsi per pagarsi l'universita'... c'e' chi si prostituisce per molto meno... lei si e' data un prezzo, pure bello alto... io non ci sarei riuscita, lei si.
> Inutile fare discorsi di valori e altre cose, perche' i valori sono molto soggettivi


 non si parlava più di questa ragazza ma di prostituzione...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> non si parlava più di questa ragazza ma di prostituzione...


Non so che dire... come non saprei che dire della pornografia...


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa te...e io ho tutto il diritto di continuare ad affermare che una che offre la propria verginità al miglior offerente a 22 anni non solo è un'abominevole z occola ma è pure una stronza-
> 
> tiè


 chissà se te li avessero offerti sull'unghia ai tempi se l'avessi pensata così...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque state un po' uscendo fuori dal seminario... fosse stata mia figlia le avrei datouna bella passata di calci in culo...
> Pero' non so da che famiglia viene fuori questa ragazza, ne da quale miseria se sia lei che la sorella hanno bisogno di prostituirsi per pagarsi l'universita'... c'e' chi si prostituisce per molto meno... lei si e' data un prezzo, pure bello alto... io non ci sarei riuscita, lei si.
> Inutile fare discorsi di valori e altre cose, perche' i valori sono molto soggettivi


guarda, una che  fa onestamente la z occola per mangiare e non trova altro  mi sta benissimo ma queste sgallettate troiette che per levarsi lo sfizio di un completino nuovo o per il cellulare all'ultima moda la danno via io le manderei in qualche miniera di carbone.
ogni giorno si leggono sui giornali di annunci di queste e per cosa??
la ricarica del telefono, la scarpetta alla moda e cazzate del genere


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> chissà se te li avessero offerti sull'unghia ai tempi se l'avessi pensata così...


guarda con questa ti mando a cagare e me ne vado.


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda, una che fa onestamente la z occola per mangiare e non trova altro mi sta benissimo ma queste sgallettate troiette che per levarsi lo sfizio di un completino nuovo o per il cellulare all'ultima moda la danno via io le manderei in qualche miniera di carbone.
> ogni giorno si leggono sui giornali di annunci di queste e per cosa??
> la ricarica del telefono, la scarpetta alla moda e cazzate del genere


 sto a metà del guado.....non riesco a pensarla al 100% come te....


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda con questa ti mando a cagare e me ne vado.


 in effetti se ti sei sentita offesa TI CHIEDO SCUSA....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> in effetti se ti sei sentita offesa TI CHIEDO SCUSA....



quello che mi fa veramente incazzare è che una donna che considera una merda un'altra donna  che si Svende ,si pensi lo dichiari solo in nome _del vorrei_ _ma non posso._
Non mi fa solo incazzzare, mi fa proprio cagare che ci siano in giro ancora uomini che la pensano così.
E una frase del genere ,da te sopratutto che è da un po' che mi leggi,  mi fa cadere pesantemente i coglioni.
Quindi tienti le tue scuse e torna a cagare


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda, una che  fa onestamente la z occola per mangiare e non trova altro  mi sta benissimo ma queste sgallettate troiette che per levarsi lo sfizio di un completino nuovo o per il cellulare all'ultima moda la danno via io le manderei in qualche miniera di carbone.
> ogni giorno si leggono sui giornali di annunci di queste e per cosa??
> la ricarica del telefono, la scarpetta alla moda e cazzate del genere


Capisco il discorso tuo e di Anna e concordo, quelli sono i miei valori!

Non capisco che casso c'hanno in testa ste ragazze... come non capisco perche' i genitori non le diano una bella passata di colpi! Tanto per riportarle nella realta'... ma pare la dignita' sia in forte calo.

La ragazza in questione che ***** le dico? Tanto si sarebbe prostituita comunque... farlo per farlo meglio 4 milioni che 30 dollari!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco il discorso tuo e di Anna e concordo, quelli sono i miei valori!
> 
> Non capisco che casso c'hanno in testa ste ragazze... come non capisco perche' i genitori non le diano una bella passata di colpi! Tanto per riportarle nella realta'...* ma pare la dignita' sia in forte calo.*
> 
> La ragazza in questione che ***** le dico? Tanto si sarebbe prostituita comunque... farlo per farlo meglio 4 milioni che 30 dollari!


mi pare che non sappiano manco dove sta di casa la dignità.
Perchè la connotazione negativa  e dispregiativa del termine ******* sta proprio nel fatto che sia ben più facile allargare le gambe e prender soldi che farsi il culo e guadagnare con la testa invece che con la passera.
ma sembra così difficile per alcuni capirlo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che mi fa veramente incazzare è che una donna che considera una merda un'altra donna che si Svende ,*si pensi lo dichiari solo in nome del vorrei ma non posso.*
> Non mi fa solo incazzzare, mi fa proprio cagare che ci siano in giro ancora uomini che la pensano così.
> E una frase del genere ,da te sopratutto che è da un po' che mi leggi, mi fa cadere pesantemente i coglioni.
> Quindi tienti le tue scuse e torna a cagare


 non l'ho pensato e non l'ho scritto...
tu parti dal presupposto appunto che si svende perchè se lo facessi tu penseresti di te che ti stai svendendo. magari le persone che lo fanno non la pensano così di loro stesse...e non c'entra niente che io sia un uomo...
se non accetti le mie scuse pazienza...non posso farci nulla... certo è che mi dispiace...e non poco...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> chissà se te li avessero offerti sull'unghia ai tempi se l'avessi pensata così...





Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> *non l'ho pensato e non l'ho scritto...*
> tu parti dal presupposto appunto che si svende perchè se lo facessi tu penseresti di te che ti stai svendendo. magari le persone che lo fanno non la pensano così di loro stesse...e non c'entra niente che io sia un uomo...
> se non accetti le mie scuse pazienza...non posso farci nulla... certo è che mi dispiace...e non poco...


ah, non l'hai scritto?? allora qualche pirla si è loggato col tuo nick.poi leggo solo ora anche _ai tempi._ Ri vai a cagare ale


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> non l'ho pensato e non l'ho scritto...
> tu parti dal presupposto appunto che si svende perchè se lo facessi tu penseresti di te che ti stai svendendo. magari le persone che lo fanno non la pensano così di loro stesse...e non c'entra niente che io sia un uomo...
> se non accetti le mie scuse pazienza...non posso farci nulla... certo è che mi dispiace...e non poco...


Velatamente si svendono... perche' vendere la propria intimita' e' comunque una svendita...

Tranne quella dei 4 milioni, che mi pare di molto una bella cifra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque piu' che prendere a calci lei io massacrerei di botte chi spende 4 milioni per trovarsi una vergine!!! Anche perche' svuota tutto il significato... tanto vale farlo con una non vergine ma farlo con sentimento


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah, non l'hai scritto?? allora qualche pirla si è loggato col tuo nick.poi leggo solo ora anche _ai tempi._ Ri vai a cagare ale


ok ho esagerato...poi fai come ti senti...io le mie scuse te le ho fatte...starà a te pensare se sono finte...


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Velatamente si svendono... perche' vendere la propria intimita' e' comunque una svendita...
> 
> Tranne quella dei 4 milioni, che mi pare di molto una bella cifra
> 
> ...


beh questo mi sembra assoluto...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> beh questo mi sembra assoluto...


Non ci giurei visto il pirla che butta 4 milioni!!! Ma poi vergine... vergine un par di palle... la verginita' e' molto piu' di uno starto di pelle!! 
Lei tecnicamente lo puo' anche essere... per il resto io mantengo i miei dubbi


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Comunque a quanto son date le orecchie vergini a Las Vegas?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Però se avvengono questi fatti o, come credo io, sono raccontati/creati per ...vedere l'effetto che fa, fanno comunque centro perché il comprare da parte degli uomini è costante.
Ma comprare è comunque un dare un valore a chi pensa di non averne o di avere quel valore e basta.
Ho notato più volte negli uomini dare più valore o anche solo apprezzamento alla donna che dimostra (calendari ecc) di avere un mercato e sostenere che chi non si pone sul mercato è perché non lo ha.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Concordo... l'uomo quantifica, monetizza... ma anche la donna lo fa, sempre piu' spesso


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Il  massimo desiderio sessuale di un uomo è una vergine con l'esperienza di una put-tana
( Edward Dahlberg )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Concordo... l'uomo quantifica, monetizza... ma anche la donna lo fa, sempre piu' spesso


 E' il pensiero maschile che da sempre monetizza e dà al valore alle cose e alle persone in termini di compravendita. Ma se valuta l'uomo in termini di successo e il successo in termini di soldi che si procura e lo valuta anche misurando quanto si procura, misura invece la donna nella misura in cui riesce a farsi pagare il prezzo più alto.
Le donne si adeguano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Alex*

La tua battuta rientra in una logica maschile che è offensiva per tutte le donne e non per Asu che casualmente dialogava con te.
Qui 22 anni li abbiamo avute tutte (chi in un tempo più lontano chi in un tempo più vicino) e se non ci siamo vendute non è perché ci hanno offerto poco o perché a noi tanto non avrebbero offerto.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' il pensiero maschile che da sempre monetizza e dà al valore alle cose e alle persone in termini di compravendita. Ma se valuta l'uomo in termini di successo e il successo in termini di soldi che si procura e lo valuta anche misurando quanto si procura, misura invece la donna nella misura in cui riesce a farsi pagare il prezzo più alto.
> Le donne si adeguano.



Si adeguano e si prendono la loro parte di colpa. Io il prezzo me lo posso anche dare, ma lo scelgo alto abbastanza da non poter essere pagato.
Non mi do il prezzo di una cena e un gioiellino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si adeguano e si prendono la loro parte di colpa. Io il prezzo me lo posso anche dare, ma lo scelgo alto abbastanza da non poter essere pagato.
> Non mi do il prezzo di una cena e un gioiellino


 A volte ci si svende per parole parole parole


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte ci si svende per parole parole parole


A volte? Quasi sempre!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte ci si svende per parole parole parole


 
esatto...io le chiamo _chiacchere morte_ da leggere con una sottile cadenza pugliese.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> A volte? Quasi sempre!


 
qualche volta c'è chi ha coraggio di chedere una hermes


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte ci si svende per parole parole parole


Lo credo anche io... quindi se tanto mi da tanto meglio 4 milioni in saccoccia che un monte di parole parole parole...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La tua battuta rientra in una logica maschile che è offensiva per tutte le donne e non per Asu che casualmente dialogava con te.
> Qui 22 anni li abbiamo avute tutte (chi in un tempo più lontano chi in un tempo più vicino) e *se non ci siamo vendute non è perché ci hanno offerto poco o perché a noi tanto non avrebbero offerto*.


secondo  la logica di alcuni sembra fantascienza...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo la logica di alcuni sembra fantascienza...


sei la solita racchietta. non ti sei venduta perché ti hanno offerto ALL'EPOCA, 5 mila lire


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei la solita racchietta. non ti sei venduta perché ti hanno offerto ALL'EPOCA, 5 mila lire


non c'era ancora la lira...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'era ancora la lira...


1 carlino (d'argento, ovviamente)?


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'era ancora la lira...


 
sesterzi??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sesterzi??


se sei in curva è meglio...


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> se sei in curva è meglio...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

No. Mi han dato delle perline e degli specchietti


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> No. Mi han dato delle perline e degli specchietti[/quote


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> No. Mi han dato delle perline e degli specchietti


rigorosamente bigiotteria


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> rigorosamente bigiotteria


 
ovvio!


----------



## brugola (19 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> rigorosamente bigiotteria





soleluna80 ha detto:


> ovvio!


siete due bottegai e non avete capito la battuta di asu.
bocciati.


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> siete due bottegai e non avete capito la battuta di asu.
> bocciati.


ma certo che l'ho capita! cerettaia!


----------



## brugola (19 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma certo che l'ho capita! cerettaia!


spiegamela racchietta


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> spiegamela racchietta


 
si dice che nel 1492, quando hanno scoperto l'America, si siano presentati carichi di ste stro....agli indigeni indi Asu risale a quell'epoca


----------



## Old mirtilla (19 Gennaio 2009)

ahhhhh, eccovi qui ciucciatalloni!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ahhhhh, eccovi qui ciucciatalloni!!


Ma che schifo


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ahhhhh, eccovi qui ciucciatalloni!!





Asudem ha detto:


> Ma che schifo


quoto Asu!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma che schifo


oh bellina, con quello che ha in bocca il tuo avatar sei proprio l'ultima che può parlare!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> oh bellina, con quello che ha in bocca il tuo avatar sei proprio l'ultima che può parlare!


cioè..tra qualche sigarina e un tallone


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè..tra qualche sigarina e un tallone


la prima, senza dubbio!!!! meno sana ma meno schifosa!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> la prima, senza dubbio!!!! meno sana ma meno schifosa!


lo dici tu, i miei talloni sono più saporiti che delle sigarette


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> lo dici tu, i miei talloni sono più saporiti che delle sigarette


non dubito, ma preferirei non assaggiare!


----------



## Old mirtilla (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè..tra qualche sigarina e un tallone


----------



## Old mirtilla (19 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> lo dici tu, i miei talloni sono più saporiti che delle sigarette


i miei sono morbidi e vellutati.....quest'estate ho usato la cremina del dr shultz e sono diventati veramente deliziosi.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> i miei sono morbidi e vellutati.....quest'estate ho usato la cremina del dr shultz e sono diventati veramente deliziosi.....


io ho usato la crema chantilly e sono diventati pure dolci, oltre che deliziosi


----------



## brugola (19 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> i miei sono morbidi e vellutati.....quest'estate ho usato la cremina del dr shultz e sono diventati veramente deliziosi.....





cornofrancese ha detto:


> io ho usato la crema chantilly e sono diventati pure dolci, oltre che deliziosi


mia nonna diceva..chi si loda s'imbroda...
e tra una stizza e i vostri piedacci non ho dubbi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. corno...ma che fai? ti ciucci i piedi da solo?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ps. corno...ma che fai? ti ciucci i piedi da solo?


si, mi sono tolto 4 costole x farlo, d'annunzio era un dilettante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  certe volte ho pure un gomito che fa contatto col piede


----------



## brugola (19 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, mi sono tolto 4 costole x farlo, d'annunzio era un dilettante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e allora come fai a dire che sono dolci?


----------



## Old mirtilla (19 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, mi sono tolto 4 costole x farlo, d'annunzio era un dilettante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
seeeee, e mio nonno è rimasto chiuso nell'ascensore......mavàmavà.....

ps: brugola rosica....hihihihi!


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> seeeee, e mio nonno è rimasto chiuso nell'ascensore......mavàmavà.....
> 
> ps: brugola rosica....hihihihi!


 
e si è leccato i talloni x sopravvivere?


----------



## brugola (19 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e si è leccato i talloni x sopravvivere?


 
sembrano finti...


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sembrano finti...


i talloni?


----------

